# Ethics



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I know of at least one other RAP line call on this guy. Due to the late night our Oakland County CO's spent at Proud Lake they were not "on duty" Saturday until about 1:00PM. However, they did call up one of the Wayne County CO's to walk the creek in this area. The CO check licenses on several guys we know and I have confirmation that he wrote at least one ticket. Hopefully it was this guy.
> 
> Anyways... keep up the good citizen patrol work on the creek Mav. With the limited resources our CO's have they appreciate guys like you (and others here on MS) keeping a watchful eye on things.




good to hear hope the guy stop and thinks about what he is doing. i stopped steel heading when it seemed like my phone bill went up every time i head to the manistee. from calling the rap line every time i am up there. called them 5 times on the same guy got the same five tickets it felt like that day so i call it quits on steel heading the big manistee... early spring steel nothing better then poachers and salmon too :sad: those guys deserve the three stooges for those guys and their stupidity.


----------



## Mbennie (Jun 24, 2005)

TheSage, the name says it all. For shame on you for passing judgment on legal fishing. No one wants to hear your Orvis weenie talk. Save it.


----------



## surfcaster (Jun 5, 2013)

But, lemme say it may be a far stretch in this case, but, I do shove creek chubs in my bag to keep for winter pike bait. Not saying this is the case here, but I would be very angry if some one called the DNR on me "thinking" they knew what I was up too....and If my pic ended up on the internet because of it, yes there would be lawyers involved real quick.

Just to protect yourself, I'd make the call to RAP, then stay out of it from there.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be on a river this fall taking video of unethical hunters and turning it over to the DNR. It is only slander if they are innocent and they have to prove that they suffered a loss from your posting. You cannot go many places today without having your picture taken at least once. Just put gas in your car and you will be on at least half a dozen cameras. Drive off without paying and your picture will show up all over the place. Go to a casino and you are on 200+ cameras so keep smiling.


----------



## surfcaster (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't think of how to reply to that one, REALLY.

I suggest to everyone coming up with their own ideas; before they start running around filming people to do some research on the subject first. 

Oh yeah, if you see me out there, I do have a very good lawer and I do not give you permission to film me.


----------

